# Id Please!..i'm Thinking Marginatus And Brandtii!



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Just got back from one of my LFS and I think these two specimens are Marginatus and Brandtii!..Both are 3.5 - 4 inches long and both are $100!..not too bad of a price for these rare guys all things considering...I want some validation...so here go the pics!

==============================================================================================================









==============================================================================================================


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

kind of a toughy. it doesnt look like either species to me based soley on the fins. Marginatus has a really high dorsal fin...although has the exact same snout. and brantti has a more aggressive hook on the anal fin and a more rounded tail. 
im scratching my head on this one








memento? whats your opinion


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, the first one over at Keepers, GG and JP decided it was compressus...and I think they are right...It looked just like a compressus!...Still waiting for Frank to chime in...the second one is still anybody's guess...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i looked at a bunch of piranha pics online trying to find something it looked like. now that i google compressus i definitely see why they said it was that. man i havent seen fish like that for sale around here in years. all my local shops ever offer are juvenille natts with the occasional adult red that someone gave up on way over priced.

are you gonna buy any of those? ....what do you currently own anyways?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Central said:


> i looked at a bunch of piranha pics online trying to find something it looked like. now that i google compressus i definitely see why they said it was that. man i havent seen fish like that for sale around here in years. all my local shops ever offer are juvenille natts with the occasional adult red that someone gave up on way over priced.
> 
> are you gonna buy any of those? ....what do you currently own anyways?


I'm seriously thinking about it, Mike!...I'm also still waiting for Nicole from Aquascape to PM some pics of a requested fish...then I will make my decision...but here is the kicker...remember I raised Samson my former 9.5 BDR in a 55'er...Epic thread on here and at Keepers...anyways, I forgot to mention that this place also has baby dime sized rhoms at $15.99!...there was this one guy that was finger chasing me and chomping to get at me!...and only a baby!!...







...I'm thinking of getting him and growing him out!...love his personality...also, the compressus in the first pic was a finger chaser as well...damn, tough decision...Compressus are also rare in this hobby.

I got out the hobby last year...sold my 7.5 inch Manny, my 9.5 inch BDR (black diamond rhom..not samson, but another one I had), and sold my 8.5 inch RRS!..(ruby red spilo)!...Just got that burning itch again and I'm eager to get started again after taking a break!...and my company picked up another project that will keep me busy through the summer!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

very true. but id look at it like this...u say tough decision...i say win win. whatever you choose it sounds like there are some seriously kick ass options. and year i actually remember samson haha that thing was a beast!!!!

i have a personal love for rhombs. id go with the rhombs but being so small its gonna be a long term labor of love for lack of a better phrase. man i so wish i was in your shoes


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

sh*t, maybe I'll work some extra hours in the next couple of weeks and save some extra $$$ and get both of them!..the baby rhom and the compressus!...that would kick ass!...







...will definitely post pics when I get one or both of them!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

how many tanks do you have?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Right now, two...but only one is cycled, the other one will be ready in a few more days!..I'm also thinking about getting a third tank and that will be my max limit due to space, time, and money constraints.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

right on. im downsized to one tank running and another one empty. still brainstorming on ideas. i was all about getting another cichlid tank going, then a filter setup (using the tank as a sump), now the more i read around the pfury threads im leaning towards piranha...natts...i havent had piranha in years and i miss em. youre thread isnt helping that


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Central said:


> right on. im downsized to one tank running and another one empty. still brainstorming on ideas. i was all about getting another cichlid tank going, then a filter setup (using the tank as a sump), now the more i read around the pfury threads im leaning towards piranha...natts...i havent had piranha in years and i miss em. youre thread isnt helping that


yeah, I've always been a piranha guy myself!..for at least 27+ years in the hobby!..







..It's awesome that I live in the DMV also!..(Our famous acronym for DC, Maryland, Virginia area)...I'm 30 minutes from Baltimore and 30 minutes from DC!..I've got several stores that specialize in piranhas and they have all kinds!..sort of like having a vendor in my own backyard!..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

thats awesome! the best store around me is one of the last standing that isnt petsmart or pet supplies plus








if that store ever shuts down or goes away the cleveland area will sincerely be awful for fish keepers

well hey keep me posted on what you do with this piranha. im dyin to see the one you go with (or both)









later man, talk to u tomorrow


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Sure thing man!..I'm still contemplating my options!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

any update?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

gonna make my decision next week when I get my check and have some extra funds after paying off my bills!..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

(its next week)


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^...still waiting, brah!...







...Now, there is another *HUGE* monkey wrench in the equation...My old Manny is up for sale!...I'm thinking of driving up to Philly and buying him back!...He's listed in the classified section of this website and over at Keepers!...But now my fuckin' car is starting to act up and I'm not sure I want to chance a long trip just yet...thinking about getting a rental car for the day if I decide to go that route!...Will definitely let you and the forum know what I decide to do!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

getting real sick of your sh*t manny
lol jk thats crazy that your old fish is up for grabs. hope the cars not too jacked up. i know that feeling though seems like when it rains it poors. i wouldnt sacrifice needed car repairs for a fish. would kind of be pointless when on the way back your car stalls out and youre sittin there road side with a piranha in a container


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> getting real sick of your sh*t manny
> lol jk thats crazy that your old fish is up for grabs. hope the cars not too jacked up. i know that feeling though seems like when it rains it poors. i wouldnt sacrifice needed car repairs for a fish. would kind of be pointless when on the way back your car stalls out and youre sittin there road side with a piranha in a container


yeah, I've had it rough the last year or so brah!...believe me, I'm sick and tired of being sick and tired!...







..and yes, when it rains it pours!...I hope it's just an alternator because that is what happened the last time my engine made this grinding noise...not real pretty...but that is my biggest fear being broken down in the highway or in the middle of nowhere...not to mention my poor fish!..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

well no rush man. take care of the necessities then go have fun. being an adult sucks bro


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> well no rush man. take care of the necessities then go have fun. being an adult sucks bro


exactly right, Mike!...I've got my priorities in order!...


----------

